

Sexy CSS3 menu - redmaniack
http://www.red-team-design.com/sexy-css3-menu
One of the most common elements when talking about a website or an application design is definitely the menu navigation. No matter if vertical or horizontal, simple or complex, a menu is essential and it has to look that way.<p>In this article, you’ll learn how to create a good looking menu using some CSS3 magic.
======
rimantas
Since this starts with mentioning less it would be nice to have example in
less (and mixins would make the code more pleasant to look at). I started with
less, but moved to Sass (<http://sass-lang.com/>) later.

